# Just bought 1500 rounds from www.usaammo.com....skeptical



## croll326 (Jan 23, 2011)

I just purchased 1550 rounds from Pistol and Rifle Ammo and am pretty skeptical. Total shipped to my house is $297 and change. Thats under 20 cents per round for 115 gr 9mm FMJ reloads. Reviews seem to be good but I am going to the range as soon as I get them and will report back.

Does anyone have experience with this company?

BTW, if you want to be added to my "bullets for buddies" list let me know.


----------



## johncavh (Nov 17, 2010)

have shot about 1500 rds of their ammo in 45 acp have had no problems.


----------



## croll326 (Jan 23, 2011)

no problems at all. shipping costs are insane but the ammo is good so far.


----------



## croll326 (Jan 23, 2011)

1550 rounds not a single issue in 4 pistols. with shipping it is still around $.20/round. not too bad.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

yep, but if you are going to shoot more than 1-2k rds per year, it will pay you to get a propane fired plumber's furnace, used, a 2 gallon cast iron cookpot for melting the lead, 1 or more 6 cavity lee molds, a Star progressive sizer-luber machine and a used Lee progressive reloader (ebay) so you can turn out 1000 finished bullets per hour and load 1000 rds per hour. Get the big, rifle capable Lee loader, not the handgun only, light duty thing. Spend $700 or so, and be able to produce 500 rds per hour, at a cost of 5c each, assuming that you scrounge your wheelweight lead, and buy your primers and powder in bulk. At savings of $150 per thousand rds, you are making $75 an hour with such gear, instead of $5 an hour with a typical casting and loading setup.  Which costs at least half as much, and is worth nothing when you sell it. The production type gear I recommend has resale value, you see. Several hundred $ worth of it. So you quickly pay your self back for your original investment in such gear. you can also sell bullets, perhaps even reload for a few friends, and very, very quickly pay for such gear.


----------

